# Post your freakish beans!



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Look at this beast 14mm across... found lurking in Hasbean Phil Ter blend..... The smaller bean is actually engulfed and I cant remove it without breaking the beast...must have been roasted that way


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Ooh!! Is that outer bit really another bean? It looks a bit like a dried coffee fruit that hasn't been pulped, with the bean poking thru from inside.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Definitely a bean Mike. Never seen anything like it


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Ha, I'm looking forward to the first Jesus bean/ Mary bean to set of hysteria in America


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you ever seen "elephant ears" beans? We had them from coffeebeanshop once. I bet you'd get some right freaky ones if you looked through a bag of those


----------

